# Vaping Pleasure - Time Of The Day



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

I wonder if there is anyone else out there that finds a better time for the perfect Vape?

I find the evenings from 8pm onwards the vape just seems way better than the rest of the day? Not sure if the body and mind just relaxes after the day or what it is but I just so enjoy the evening vape... I love vaping all day but somehow the flavour is just enhanced in the evening.

And for perfection a new wick and new battery and a refill of the REO bottle and Ooooooooooo!

Olivia has settled in and is not only a beauty but is vaping like gangbusters!

PS I haven't been drinking tonight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if there is anyone else out there that finds a better time for the perfect Vape?
> 
> I find the evenings from 8pm onwards the vape just seems way better than the rest of the day? Not sure if the body and mind just relaxes after the day or what it is but I just so enjoy the evening vape... I love vaping all day but somehow the flavour is just enhanced in the evening.
> 
> ...



I must say I agree, the best time for me to vape is from 7pm onward, when everything in the house is quiet and everyone's "rustig"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

when everyone in my house is rustig or asleep, thats when my vape box comes out and i start building/ rewicking/ mixing etc etc etc

oh and vaping LOL

when the house is quiet, thats when i need to investigate WHY

having a little 3year old in experimental stages around, the house is NEVER quiet, unless shes asleep ofcourse.

this is what i caught her doing the other night LOL

(i always lock or turn off my mods when not in use)

check where her right hand is, she knows where to press to activate LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Riaz said:


> when everyone in my house is rustig or asleep, thats when my vape box comes out and i start building/ rewicking/ mixing etc etc etc
> 
> oh and vaping LOL
> 
> ...



Jip jip I know exactly what your talking about. Caught both of mine on separate accusations. 

Ow and it will never end. My son wants to help me build coils now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

i don't have a specific time for vape pleasure  

i enjoy a full day of vaping pleasure everyday 

even the "stealth vaping" at my desk gives me the "i don't know if i'm allowed to, but  it" type of vaping pleasure hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

i hate that vaping has been banned in office

its too vrek cold to go outside to vape

i still take the occasional 'stealth-deep-long-blow-down-into-your-jacket-vape'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JP Brooks (24/6/14)

I Vape from the morning when I wake up till I go to sleep at night! I use to smoke outside and in Winter it was really not nice in the cold. Now I just Vape where i want & when I want.


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

JP Brooks said:


> I Vape from the morning when I wake up till I go to sleep at night! I use to smoke outside and in Winter it was really not nice in the cold. Now I just Vape where i want & when I want.


i also love this part of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------

